# $730,000 Pen for SALE!



## Woodpenman (Feb 13, 2007)

Anyone sell a pen that costs more than this?


http://www.luxist.com/2007/02/09/limited-edition-mystery-masterpiece-the-most-expensive-pen-ever/


----------



## Darley (Feb 13, 2007)

You must have to much money and no brain to buy this pen, prefer to buy one from our IAP fellow, I think 75% of the price going for the name of Montblanc and Van Cleef & Arpels as usual


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 13, 2007)

Is there a payment plan for this pen???  I'm sorry but it's too busy for me and I don't think I would pay that much for anything unless it's land.  That is just my opinion and mine only.


----------



## mewell (Feb 13, 2007)

Ooh, that is TOO ugly! [:0]


----------



## justdawn (Feb 13, 2007)

It didn't impress me in the pic. Maybe in person it'd be better. But I also think like Becca, I wouldn't pay that much for anything unless it was land. 

Dawn


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 13, 2007)

I think it's inspirational.  As for the price, it's absurd unless you figure that there are over 500 billionaires in the world.  In that case, a purchase like that is less than 1/10 of 1% of their wealth.  Putting that in relative perspective, that's the equivalent of selling a $73 pen to someone worth $100,000...only the persono with $1 billion has a LOT more disposable assets. []


----------



## baldysm (Feb 13, 2007)

A few years ago Pen World had an article about the most expensive pen. It was a $900,000 pen, solid sterling with rows of diamonds IIRC. It was on the cover.

Visconti was planning on coming out with a $1,000,000 pen, but I have not heard anything in awhile.


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 13, 2007)

Personally, I find it gaudy. If this pen was the same price as Bruce Boone's Spyra and I could afford it, I'd get the Spyra.


----------



## jeffj13 (Feb 13, 2007)

Call me crazy, but I don't think it is that attractive a pen.  I'd rather have a pen made of amboyna or other burled wood.

jeff


----------



## TAld (Feb 13, 2007)

> alamocdc Posted - Feb 13 2007 : 12:22:12 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Personally, I find it gaudy. If this pen was the same price as Bruce Boone's Spyra and I could afford it, I'd get the Spyra



Billy, I agree with you.


----------



## Joe Melton (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a $1,000,000 pen. Anyone know where I can sell it?
Joe


----------



## beathard (Feb 13, 2007)

We should send them an award for the ugliest pen! or biggest waste of money!


----------



## twoofakind (Feb 13, 2007)

As ugly as it is, there will still be a waiting list for it to come out.

Andy


----------



## skiprat (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />..... In that case, a purchase like that is <s>less than </s>1/10 of 1% of their wealth.  Putting that in relative perspective, that's the equivalent of selling a $73 pen to someone worth $100,000...only the persono with $1 billion has a LOT more disposable assets. []



Gee Lou, your maths stinks[}]

1/10 of 1% of a billion is 1 million, can I have the $270 000 change?

I'm just messing with you, but us Brits ( we invented the word BTW ) KNOW that a billion IS actually a million million, where you guys are happy with JUST a thousand million.[]

Jewels aside, I agree with most that the pen is not worth that kind of money.

On a really serious note though, it saddened me to see Becca having to qualify her reply.[]

Becca, if someone doesn't agree with you, well just stuff'em!!!
Or just call me and I'll cyber bully them for a bit.[!]


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 13, 2007)

I believe that is a "Penchetta" nib, isn't it???[][][]


----------



## Rmartin (Feb 13, 2007)

I'll take two, no really, I once paid 10 bucks for a hamburger, I'm a highroller that way.

Rmartin


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 13, 2007)

Skiprat, thanks for the offer, but don't feel bad for me, I can probably hold my own.  I just really don't care for that pen but in saying so, don't want to hurt anyone feelings either.  I like to come here to learn and have fun at no one's expense but my own, hopefully[][]


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 13, 2007)

...wonder which kit they used for these pens...


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 13, 2007)

WAY TOO UGLY!!!


----------



## johncrane (Feb 13, 2007)

l like it only prob l havent got that sort of brass, l bet it gets sold fast too another prob you would have to put cloves on to write with it.but that would be ok.


----------



## Roy99664 (Feb 14, 2007)

I would buy it but they want too much for shipping!


----------



## Pipes (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't have one forsale BUT I would only need to sell 1 LOL 

pipes


----------



## BobNashvillega (Feb 14, 2007)

to be honest it does not look that good from the picture.  Maybe its because it is not in my price range of looking good[]


----------



## Ozzy (Feb 14, 2007)

If I had that kind of money to throw around, I would build my dream shop and stock it with everything I could ever need to make any kind of pen out of anything I could think of.


----------



## txcwboy (Feb 14, 2007)

The pen is no longer available, I bought it.I gave it to one of the latino carpenters across the street to mark his wood with []

Dave


----------



## Tuba707 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey tell Juan Jesus Gorge Sanchez I'll give him a few pesos for it


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 16, 2007)

I know Juan, he's a friend of mine.  Saw him yesterday, said he didn't like the pen either.  He gave it to me for the Trivia contest as a prize.  I hope Loser Al answers a question right[][}][]


----------



## laurie sullivan (Feb 17, 2007)

my pens are worth that much......if only i could sell them. 

laurie


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 19, 2007)

Peter,
Sure thing.  I turn one every day.  In fact, I tossed out one today, because I had to put an oops diamond on it.[)][]
I doubt if I've made that much money in my whole life, but I'm working on it.
Rob


----------



## underdog (Feb 20, 2007)

Y'know if a pen cost that much you'd think they could at least take a decent photo of it....[B)]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 20, 2007)

Personally, I think it has a bad case of the 'ughs', not pretty. But someone will buy it. Remember the spread between the 'haves' and everyone else is about ten to twenty times wider than ever in American history. When an executive is fired because he did a lousy job and is paid a $200 million parting settlement, something is askew. There was a $15 million wedding dress shown on the news the other day. Someone actually ordered it. The problem in selling something very expensive is to actually make contact with a prospective buyer. I'd love to know how.


----------

